# Article: "Sound Dog"



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thought this was an exceptional article about functional structure:

What is a “sound” dog? | Ruffly Speaking


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice article


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Interesting article. Very well written.


----------

